# In Excelsis Deo



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Le Concert des Nations / Jordi Savall
In Excelsis Deo

Release Date October 27, 2017
Duration01:54:10
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording Date1996
Recording Location
la Chapelle Royale du Château de Versailles
La Collégiale de Cardona


----------

